# Species ID



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I have just acquired two poison frogs, I have no idea what species these are but I am guessing an Epipedobates . A few years ago I worked with Dendrobates but haven’t worked with any darts since. If anybody could help me ID them, that would be great.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like Moraspungo E. tricolors to me. Very nice species. Where'd you get them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

Thank you for the identification. I work at a nature center and a guy my boss knows brought them in. He said he was reducing his collection and he told me they were Epipedobates. He did not seem very confident about the species and amphibians in general but they looked healthy, so I took them off his hands. I knew enough to assume they were Epipedobates and either anthonyi or tricolor but I didn't know which one and the proper locale.

Do you have any advice or knowledge about keeping them?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

They breed like rabbits...check the species care sheets on the forum page.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

JaredJ said:


> They breed like rabbits...check the species care sheets on the forum page.


Actually, if these are Moraspungos, they are much more difficult to breed than typical anthonyi morphs. They come from a higher elevation and typically favor cooler temperatures than we tend to give our darts.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

'Highland' (anthonyi) tricolors..come from cooler montane region.. they love ultrasonic humidifiers!!.. We keep ours in a separate 'Highland' species frogroom where the climate control is set for 8 degrees cooler than our hot room.. 

Good luck with them, 
Peter Keane/JungleWorld



Jake H. said:


> I have just acquired two poison frogs, I have no idea what species these are but I am guessing an Epipedobates . A few years ago I worked with Dendrobates but haven’t worked with any darts since. If anybody could help me ID them, that would be great.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I had a group of 6 moraspunga E. Tricolor back in the late 90's. They were being imported by the thousands then. I found them very easy to keep and breed. I've heard they are difficult, but they bred for me without much encouragement whatsoever. Unfortunatley, I had NO idea how to keep the eggs and I ended up letting them dry out. Very pretty little frogs!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Moraspungo usually have red flash marks, do these frogs have those? can't tell from the pics


----------



## khoff (Feb 18, 2004)

Do these happen to be orginating from Atlanta Botanical Garden's E. tricolor (anthonyi)? Only asking because (1) you are in ATL and (2) the one with no/little yellow looks different than the Moraspungo I've seen. I'm only bringing this up because I've heard the tricolor in ABG were mixed locale. Hopefully someone else can chime in with more info.

Kevin


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Kevin I was thinking the same thing, most of ABG's Tricolor's and those of that alliance have been mixed and breed freely throughout the garden. The pics do hint of some inconsistencies.


----------



## Jake H. (Mar 23, 2010)

I am not sure where they have come from. I work at a local nature center and a guy my boss knows brought these frogs in and offered to sell them at a good price. So, I guess it could be possible that they are from there.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Hey Jake, if you PM me the name of the guy you got them from I may be able to help you get answers about where they came from.


----------



## Phyllobates azureus (Aug 18, 2010)

Jake H. said:


> I have just acquired two poison frogs, I have no idea what species these are but I am guessing an Epipedobates . A few years ago I worked with Dendrobates but haven’t worked with any darts since. If anybody could help me ID them, that would be great.


The species is E. tricolor and the morph is Moraspunga.


----------



## fieldnstream (Sep 11, 2009)

Phyllobates azureus said:


> The species is E. tricolor and the morph is Moraspunga.


Wouldn't put money on it...a little knowledge about some of the Epips floating around in the area would be good before offering a positive ID.


----------

